# Temporary resident advice needed!



## rjw (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey all -

I will be leaving the US in August and moving to Quebec to start a 2-yr postdoctoral fellowship. I was told (by a Canadian border agent) that I'll have temporary resident status while living in Canada and that I should keep my car registered and insured in the US. How does that work? Because I'm to be a resident of CAN...albeit temporarily...I wasn't planning on maintaining any kind of residency in the US. I haven't been able to figure who to contact - US embassy in CAN? US Dept. of State? 

Does anyone have any suggestions or know how the process works? I'm good as far as a working Visa, CAQ and all of the immigration paper work; I'm just not sure about what to maintain back in the States...

thanks!
ryan


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

rjw said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I will be leaving the US in August and moving to Quebec to start a 2-yr postdoctoral fellowship. I was told (by a Canadian border agent) that I'll have temporary resident status while living in Canada and that I should keep my car registered and insured in the US. How does that work? Because I'm to be a resident of CAN...albeit temporarily...I wasn't planning on maintaining any kind of residency in the US. I haven't been able to figure who to contact - US embassy in CAN? US Dept. of State?
> 
> ...


I'd try the Société de l'Assurance Automobile Québec Société de l'assurance automobile du Québec. They should be able to provide the right information.


----------



## rjw (Jul 28, 2010)

*will do*



jennifer_sita said:


> I'd try the Société de l'Assurance Automobile Québec. They should be able to provide the right information.


Sounds good, thanks Jennifer! I tried calling the US Border and Customs folks but they didn't have any answers so I'll try the SAAQ. Much appreciated...


----------

